# abyssinian



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

This is not my best abby but he certainly is going to be one of my new stud bucks with swirls that far up his body. He is about 6 weeks old.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Good to see those rosettes stretching up the body now, well done.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you for your comments, I must say that my excitement just increased by 100% with this little guy whilst I was feeding them this morning!!!!!

Can you see why?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's longhaired?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

nope  
( I think the long guard hairs are part to do with bad type and part to do with the fact they stick up when the fur goes the wrong way)


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

The rosette just in front of the ear? Well done, he's great  xxx


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

SarahY said:


> The rosette just in front of the ear? Well done, he's great  xxx


Yep  
I didnt notice at first then the satin caught my eye and when I looked closer I noticed the rosettes spread onto his cheeks


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Damn it, I don't have ANY with face rosettes!! *Sulks* :lol:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I am just so pleased Sarah
I didnt even think that they could go that far up the mouse... he has just moved my breeding up by quite a lot. Its odd that the parting on the back doesnt seem to be moving up any higher though?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I see it now!

Your hard work is really paying off, you must feel very proud


----------

